# Educations Codes?



## SHobbs (Nov 1, 2012)

Currently we having 'dummy' CPT codes set up in our EMR to track education for one of our incentive programs and our old Medical Director told us that with ICD-10 there are dx codes to report the education rather than using the 'dummy' CPT codes setup in our EMR.  Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------

